# Mail ne se connecte plus avec la Poste.



## JPD (8 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir a tous

Depuis quelques heures Mail n'arrive plus a se connecter avec mes comptes de la Poste...

Je n'ai evidement rien changer a mes reglages et je me connecte sans probleme par le webmail.

Avez vous une idee du probleme?


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2014)

Un problème du côté de la Poste semble le plus probable.

À moins que tu aies un message d'erreur dirigeant vers une autre piste ?


----------



## luc1en (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

même problème hier soir et ce matin avec un autre client de messagerie, la réponse étant "unknown command".
Compte pop.laposte.net inaccessible, mais le webmail et imap fonctionnaient.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2014)

C'est sans doute le service POP3 qui est en rade, donc.

Dommage je ne peux pas tester avec ce que j'ai sous la main : on peut aisément se connecter à un serveur en _telnet_ avec les commandes idoines pour vérifier qu'il est en état de répondre.


----------



## zata (9 Avril 2014)

Bizarre, Apple Mail se casse les dents sur le POP SSL de laposte.net, 
mais Mail IOS passe, tout comme Thunderbird OS X &#8230;

J'ai fait un nettoyage dans le Trousseau d'Accès sur les certificats laposte.net
mais ce n'est pas cela &#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2014)

Sur l'aide de LaPoste.net ils indiquent être en travaux jusqu'au 10 avril inclus et que cela posera des problèmes.

Pareil pour moi depuis hier soir, avec Mavericks comme avec Mountain Lion.

Le serveur smpt fonctionne mais pas la relève du courrier.


----------



## chim (9 Avril 2014)

Pareil pour moi: impossible de se connecter avec Mail version Mavericks, en revanche aucun souci avec le webmail et Mail version iOS 6


----------



## luc1en (10 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

à l'instant, le compte pop.laposte.net a bien voulu me livrer mon courrier.
J'ai vérifié en webmail, rien n'a été perdu, même les spam.


----------



## peterpan (10 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Idem connection impossible pour relever mon courrier.


Comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci au porteur d'une solution


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2014)

peterpan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Idem connection impossible pour relever mon courrier.
> 
> ...



Il faut attendre.


LaPoste est en travaux.

(comme d'habitude, y'en a qui lisent)


----------



## peterpan (10 Avril 2014)

Bonjour Monnwalker,

J'avais bien lu.

Je souhaitais simplement témoigner que j'avais le même problème.

Ce que je ne comprends pas ; si le serveur de la poste est en travaux, pourquoi peut on accéder à sa messagerie en allant directement via safari sur son compte  untel@laposte.net


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2014)

Parce qu'il faut différencier les données et les moyens d'y accéder.
On voit au moins trois canaux (adresses, ports, protocoles) différents : IMAP, POP et Webmail.
Les deux premiers sont pris en cahrge par Mail (ou Sparrow, Thunderbird etc.)
Le troisième par Safari, Firefox etc.


----------



## Petrus_X (10 Avril 2014)

Ici idem, depuis avant-hier.
J'ai trouvé un message sur le site de La Poste :
http://i57.tinypic.com/2d9v7mv.jpg (à l'origine https://compte.laposte.net/messages/indispo.do).
Le facteur, il pédale &#8230;  

Ce matin, La Poste m'a répondu :
"Bonjour, 
Vous avez pris contact avec le Service client Laposte.net concernant  votre boîte aux lettres électronique laposte.net.
Actuellement notre site étant en maintenance du 07 au 10/04/2014 pour les changements de configurations des boîtes mail, cela entraine le gel momentané de certaines fonctionnalités telles que les changements de mots de passe, la création ou suppression des Alias, la création d&#8217;une nouvelle boîte mail.
Je vous invite à refaire votre demande après le 10/04/2014.
Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous en excuser et nous vous remercions de votre compréhension.
Cordialement,
Le Service Client Internet"

Peut-être un petit avertissement en avant, une prochaine fois ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2014)

Normalement cela aurait du revenir aujourd'hui à 15h00.

Bon. Comme j'en ai marre de leurs conneries, je suis passé du POP à l'IMAP.

Ça marche !


Sur Mavericks :

1. Mail > Préférences > Comptes

Déconnecter le compte POP Laposte (décocher Activer ce compte)

2. Allez dans Préférences Système > Compte et créer le compte Laposte IMAP

Vos identifiants Laposte.net :
ex : prenom.nom@laposte.net

Type de sécurité : SSL

Serveur entrant: imap.laposte.net
Port du serveur : 993

[nota : la documentation de Laposte donne comme port le 993 mais la création du compte lui a automatiquement donné comme port le 143. J'ai laissé comme cela]

Serveur sortant : smtp.laposte.net
Port du serveur : 465


Ça peux coincer au niveau du serveur d'envoi si vous réactivez le compte POP. Ne le réactivez que pour récupérer les messages qui s'y trouvent et les copier dans le boites du compte IMAP.


----------



## tokugawa (10 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

nous sommes le 10/04 au soir et le problème est toujours présent chez moi.
Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi la même configuration en POP3 fonctionne très bien depuis le début de la semaine sur mon iPhone mais pas sur mon Mac. Les informations sont rigoureusement identiques.

Pour le moment, je bascule ma messagerie en IMAP car c'est la seule qui fonctionne sur le Mac. 



Ils auraient pu prévenir quand même. Et leur message sur leur site n'est pas parlant. Ils parlent d'impossibilité de changer de mot de passe, de créer un compte, etc... Mais aucunement de ne pas pouvoir récupérer ses mails en POP.

La seule chose qui m'amuse, c'est de voir les mêmes questions sur les forums Linux et Windows. 

Edit.
Voici le message sous MacOS : 


> Le serveur a renvoyé l&#8217;erreur Le serveur POP «*pop.laposte.net*» ne gère pas l&#8217;authentification Mot de passe. Vérifiez vos réglages de compte et réessayez.


----------



## JPD (11 Avril 2014)

Nous sommes le 11/4 et c'est toujours pareil...


----------



## michelmac78 (11 Avril 2014)

Le 11/04 toujours pareil sur mon compte pop de "laposte.net" via mail.
nota : j'ai réactivé entourage qui dormait et le compte pop laposte via entourage fonctionne. Y a t il une explication ??


----------



## Bozzo (11 Avril 2014)

Idem chez moi.
Ca fonctionne en IMAP mais pas en POP.

Quelqu'un sait-il si l'activation du compte en IMAP bloquerait la réception pour kle même compte en POP ? A priori non : j'ai essayé en désactivant le compte en IMAP et ça ne marche pas mieux en POP.

Bon Keskonfait. On attend ?


----------



## peterpan (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Vendredi 11/04 11 h 20 toujours bloqué.

Je n'ose pas trop "tripoter" les préférences Mail pour changer en "imap" mes connaissances sont limitées pour risquer une opération hasardeuse.

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi en se connectant directement sur la messagerie de la poste via safari j'ai accès aux messages reçus, de même que sur mon IPAD


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

Bozzo a dit:


> Idem chez moi.
> Ca fonctionne en IMAP mais pas en POP.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il si l'activation du compte en IMAP bloquerait la réception pour kle même compte en POP ? A priori non : j'ai essayé en désactivant le compte en IMAP et ça ne marche pas mieux en POP.
> ...



Bah! Maintenant, j'ai choisi l'IMAP et j'y reste.

Je pense qu'ils ont changé des trucs et que ça foire avec Mail (Mavericks et Mountain Lion). Curieusement, j'ai un autre compte Laposte en POP qui lui fonctionne toujours sur Snow Leopard.


----------



## anonym561 (11 Avril 2014)

Pour dépanner en attendant que le service pop de laposte.net refonctionne, il est possible dans les préférences du compte laposte.net, de faire un transfert des mails vers une autre adresse mail.

Tout cela à partir de laposte.net


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

La messagerie Laposte.net fait peau neuve


----------



## peterpan (11 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Normalement cela aurait du revenir aujourd'hui à 15h00.
> 
> Bon. Comme j'en ai marre de leurs conneries, je suis passé du POP à l'IMAP.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai bien réussi à créer un compte imap et j'ai récupéré mes messages de la BAL la poste via mail.
par contre je ne peux pas en envoyer.
 j'ai testé l'envoi d'un message qui a du passer par une adresse wanadoo.

Y a t il une solution

Merci


----------



## Bozzo (11 Avril 2014)

Merci de ces informations, Moonwalker. Cela ne fait cependant pas beaucoup avancer le Schmilblick.
Le fait que la poste modifie son WEBMAIL ne devrait pas modifier les protocoles POP et SMTP utilisés par les logiciels de messagerie.
Chez moi (vérif à l'instant) cela ne marche toujours pas en POP.

Pour Peterpan, quelques explications :
- les messages sont stockés sur les serveurs de LaPoste dans une base de données
- pour les lire, on peut utiliser différents protocoles de communication, un peu comme différentes portes pour entrer dans la même pièce
- la porte principale, historiquement, c'est la porte "POP", protocole de communication utilisé en standard par les logiciels de mail depuis des lustres ; c'est le logiciel de mail qui fait tout le boulot d'affichage, de stockage, de rangement dans les dossiers, etc Il a sa propre base de données en local sur ton ordi.
- la porte IMAP est juste à coté, elle est à ma connaissance un peu plus récente historiquement, et elle est aussi utilisée par la plupart des logiciels de mail ; il y a un lien un peu plus haut qui explique les différences entre POP et IMAP
- la porte WEBMAIL est beaucoup plus récente et très différente conceptuellement des 2 précédentes ; c'est en fait comme si un logiciel de mail était intégré à la base de données, ce qui fait que tout le boulot d'affichage et de gestion des dossiers est effectué par le serveur ; ton ordinateur ne sert plus qu'à afficher ce qui se passe à distance sur le serveur.

Le problème actuel est très probablement un dysfonctionnement de la porte "POP" de LaPoste. Ou peut être une inadéquation entre "Mail", notre logiciel de messagerie, et l'implémentation POP qui est en est faite actuellement à LaPoste.

Voila.
Yapluka attendre. Attendre quoi ?
- Que les informaticiens de LaPoste règlent le problème
- Ou qu'un mec qui connait vraiment l'informatique nous trouve un bidouillage adhoc
- Ou encore la saint glinglin, si les choses restent comme ça.

Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est que l'on puisse se connecter en IMAP. Habituellement (mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste), les serveurs de messagerie sont accessibles soit en IMAP soit en POP, mais pas les 2 ensembles (plus pour des raisons de choix marketing que de problème technique je crois).
Pourquoi l'IMAP est-il activé à LaPoste?
Est-ce volontaire ? Est-ce nouveau ou cela a t-il été toujours ainsi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

Si tu es abonné Orange, il est normal que tes mails partent via smtp.wanadoo.fr ou via smtp.orange.fr.

Cela pour des raisons de sécurité : chaque serveur SMTP n'accepte que les mails des clients qu'il connait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------

Encore autre chose, j'ai peut-être la réponse à ma dernière question : "Pourquoi l'IMAP est-il activé à LaPoste?". Je m'explique :

LaPoste a fait évolué son offre de mail non seulement en ce qui concerne le Webmail (nouvelle ergonomie, possibilité de glisser-déposé, etc) mais aussi dans ses fonctionnalités, notamment en ce qui concerne l'utilisation du logiciel de messagerie intégré dans les SmartPhone, iPhone par exemple.
Les réglages que LaPoste propose reposent sur le protocole IMAP (iPhone - Laposte.net sur mobile), ce qui est LOGIQUE si l'objectif est celui de la MOBILITÉ, comme l'écrit LaPoste (Laposte.net change pour vous apporter : Plus de confort, de fonctionnalites, de mobilite et toujours securisée...). Le protocole IMAP est en effet bien mieux adapté que le POP lorsque l'on utilise plusieurs ordinateurs pour se connecter à sa messagerie : les messages envoyés avec l'un des ordis sont visibles sur l'autre. Les messages supprimés sur l'un des ordi sont supprimés sur l'autre, etc.

Voili voilou.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

@Bozzo

Si Laposte change son webmail, il est possible qu'après basculement cela re-fonctionne correctement. Pour l'instant, leur service POP est devenu incompatible avec Mavericks et Mountain Lion.

Je suis Orange (tendance Cruyff & Van Gaal) et le smtp de Laposte fonctionne. 

Il faut un smtp sécurisé sur le port 465 avec SSL.

Pour l'envoi en IMAP, on choisira le port 993 ou le 143 avec SSL. Comme je l'ai signalé, la configuration via Préférence Système a défini le port 143.


Ta conception de l'imap semble héritée de Gmail chez qui c'est soit l'un, soit l'autre. Chez Orange par exemple, tu peux être connecté en POP sur une machine et en IMAP avec une autre. Idem avec Laposte.

Je souligne le bon conseil de *Anonym561* : déroutez vos courriers Laposte vers une autre boîte.


Pour ceux qui veulent passer en IMAP chez Laposte, n'oubliez pas de désactiver votre compte POP avant de créer le compte IMAP.

Un petit ménage dans le trousseau (éléments locaux) n'est pas de trop non plus.

Pour le serveur smtp, il faut parfois revenir dans les Préférences de Mail pour entrer une nouvelle fois le mot de passe du serveur.

Mail > Préférences > Comptes > (sélectionnez votre compte Laposte IMAP) > Données du compte > Serveur smtp > Modifiez la liste des serveurs smtp


----------



## Bozzo (11 Avril 2014)

Ma conception de l'IMAP date de 1995, date de mon premier compte mail, avec WANADOO à l'époque. 
Et je suis fort content d'apprendre qu'Orange autorise l'IMAP, vu que pour gérer des mails avec un ordi et un iPhone, l'IMAP me semble mieux adapté.

Une question cependant : pourquoi précises-tu qu'il faut désactiver le compte POP si l'on active un compte IMAP ?
En fait, il me semblait que laisser les 2 activés devrait apporter le meilleurs des 2 mondes : 
- en IMAP pour gérer son compte de façon transparente avec 2 machines
- en POP pour conserver un archivage de ses mails, en paramétrant le compte POP de façon à éliminer les messages du serveur 1 mois après récupération.
(j'ai actuellement presque 20 000 mail en stock, reçus ou envoyés)

Reste à savoir ce que deviennent les messages envoyés en IMAP

Cordialement.


----------



## peterpan (11 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @Bozzo
> 
> Si Laposte change son webmail, il est possible qu'après basculement cela re-fonctionne correctement. Pour l'instant, leur service POP est devenu incompatible avec Mavericks et Mountain Lion.
> 
> ...





Re Bonjour Moonwalker,

je suis désolé de revenir sur le sujet mais je suis complètement largué.
Je voudrais passer en IMAP en attendant, mais j'ai tellement "bidouillé" dans mail préférences et compte internet que je n'arrive plus à récupérer mes messages et à en envoyer (je teste avec une adresse wanadoo que j'ai ai gardé par précaution mais que je souhaite abandonner et n'utiliser exclusivement que la poste.

Pourriez vous me guider avec un pas a pas détaillé (même si j'ai bien lu les messages précédents mais je mélange tout)

Un gran merci d'avance


----------



## stwing (11 Avril 2014)

j'ai exactement le même souci.
Ce qui est étrange c'est que j'ai la même configuration de mon compte l'aposte sur mon iPhone et sur mon Imac. Alors que cela ne fonctionne toujours pas sur le mac cela fonctionne bien sur l'Iphone...?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

Bozzo a dit:


> Ma conception de l'IMAP date de 1995, date de mon premier compte mail, avec WANADOO à l'époque.
> Et je suis fort content d'apprendre qu'Orange autorise l'IMAP, vu que pour gérer des mails avec un ordi et un iPhone, l'IMAP me semble mieux adapté.
> 
> Une question cependant : pourquoi précises-tu qu'il faut désactiver le compte POP si l'on active un compte IMAP ?
> ...



Tu as mis en relation la gestion IMAP et le développement des smartphones, je te rejoins dans cette analyse.

Orange est passé à l'IMAP sans faire de bruit peu après la sortie de Lion.

Aujourd'hui c'est le mode de configuration qu'elle recommande si on a plusieurs machines :
configurer votre logiciel de messagerie - Assistance Orange
configurer un compte de messagerie avec Mail sous MAC OS X - Assistance Orange
envoyer des messages du mail Orange avec Mail sous Mac OSX depuis une autre connexion - Assistance Orange


Pourquoi désactiver le POP de Laposte ? Parce que ça fout le souk au moment de la configuration de l'IMAP. J'ai testé. 

Après, libre à toi de le réactiver. Perso, j'ai tout supprimé après avoir assuré le transfert du contenu des boîtes POP dans les boîtes IMAP.


----------



## JPD (11 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

A vous lire il vaudrait mieux en fait passer toutes ses boites en IMAP...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

peterpan a dit:


> Re Bonjour Moonwalker,
> 
> je suis désolé de revenir sur le sujet mais je suis complètement largué.
> Je voudrais passer en IMAP en attendant, mais j'ai tellement "bidouillé" dans mail préférences et compte internet que je n'arrive plus à récupérer mes messages et à en envoyer (je teste avec une adresse wanadoo que j'ai ai gardé par précaution mais que je souhaite abandonner et n'utiliser exclusivement que la poste.
> ...



Je vais essayer.

1. Désactiver le compte POP Laposte

Mail > Préférences > Comptes

Déconnecter le compte POP Laposte (décocher Activer ce compte)

Quitter Mail.

2. Configurer un compte Laposte IMAP

Allez dans Préférences Système > Compte

Vos identifiants Laposte.net :
ex : prenom.nom@laposte.net

Type de sécurité : SSL

Serveur entrant: imap.laposte.net
Port du serveur : 993

Serveur sortant : smtp.laposte.net
Port du serveur : 465

S'inspirer des consignes Orange : configurer un compte de messagerie avec Mail sous MAC OS X - Assistance Orange

Astuce lunaire : donner un nom différent à son compte Laposte IMAP qu'au compte POP. J'ai simplement appelé cela Laposte IMAP.


3. Vérifier que ça marche

Ouvrir Mail. Normalement le compte doit apparaître.

Contrôler les ports de réception 993 SSL et d'envoi 465 SSL.

Mail > Préférences > Comptes > (sélectionner le compte Laposte IMAP)

*Pour le port de réception* aller dans _Avancé_

Préfixe du chemin IMAP : INBOX
Port : 993 SSL
Authentification : mot de passe

[chez moi, j'avais le port 143 et SSL coché, mais 143 n'est pas un port SSL  J'ai finalement mis 993]

Fermer les préférences (enregistrer les changements si demandé)

Tester la réception à partir d'une autre boite d'envoi.


*Pour le port d'envoi* (smtp) aller dans _Données du compte_

S'inspirer des captures de cette documentation Orange : envoyer des messages du mail Orange avec Mail sous Mac OSX depuis une autre connexion - Assistance Orange

Définir le serveur et le port 465 SSL si ce n'est pas fait.
Mettre le mot de passe.

Cocher n'utiliser que ce serveur si ce n'est pas fait.

Quitter Mail

Ouvrir Mail et envoyer un message à partir de la BAL Laposte IMAP.

Si le serveur bloque, annuler le message et retourner au serveur d'envoi dans les Préférences > Comptes. Là, tu pourrais constater que le champ du mot de passe est vide. Pas d'affolement. Tu entres une nouvelle fois le mot de passe du compte, tu quittes les préférences et tu quittes Mail.

Tu recommences la tentative d'envoi. Ça devrait passer.


Après, tu peux réactiver le compte POP Laposte pour récupérer les messages des boîtes de réception ou d'envoi et les glisser dans les boîtes correspondantes du compte Laposte IMAP.

Attention, Mail va envoyer ces messages sur le serveur de la Poste. Ça prend du temps.


Concernant la configuration dans *Comportement des BAL*, je décoche Brouillon et Indésirables. Après c'est comme tu vois à l'usage.


Il peut être également intéressant de nettoyer le trousseau _Eléments locaux_ des mots de passe correspondant à des serveurs qu'on utilise plus.


----------



## peterpan (11 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker,

Merci beaucoup pour ce mode d'emploi détaillé.


----------



## jaguymac (11 Avril 2014)

Chez moi ça fonctionne de nouveau correctement.


----------



## tokugawa (11 Avril 2014)

Idem. A 20h00, tout était revenu.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

Je confirme aussi. POP opérationnel sur Mavericks.


----------



## vivalavie (11 Avril 2014)

bonjour, 

sous seven, 8.1, linux ubuntu, et android; rien à faire. j'ai essayé la méthode IMAP sous orange impossible de rapatrier les messages de la poste..

par contre j'ai un message un peu "Blizzard "reçu de je ne sais qui; si cela vous 
interpelle.. 
voici le lien...
le code source de cette page ne m'en dit pas plus....?
le message envoie ce texte ci-dessous:

Cliquez ici pour l'optimisation du service webmail : D&eacuteconnect&eacute - laposte.net


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2014)

vivalavie a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> sous seven, 8.1, linux ubuntu, et android; rien à faire. j'ai essayé la méthode IMAP sous orange impossible de rapatrier les messages de la poste..
> 
> ...



*http://domaineserveurparametres.com*  ?????

Sans doute une tentative d'hameçonnage.


----------



## Petrus_X (12 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je confirme aussi. POP opérationnel sur Mavericks.




Ici aussi (Mac OS 10.8.5, Mail 6.6).

Merci e-facteurs & ~factrices !


----------



## peterpan (12 Avril 2014)

Pour Moonwalker

Merci pour votre aide.


Grace à vous j'ai maintenant un compte imap opérationnel et un compte pop qui marche à nouveau.


----------



## JPD (12 Avril 2014)

Merci pour toutes ces infos.

Tout est rentre dans l'ordre...


----------



## Petrus_X (13 Avril 2014)

J'ai peur le problème est revenu


----------



## Petrus_X (14 Avril 2014)

Et maintenant, @ pop de La Poste fonctionne.
Pédalez, pédalez !


----------

